# strange adverts



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I have noticed that on epupz recently there have been 3 litters of pups( american cockapoos) under american cocker section one litter as in essex,one in nottingham and now one in tyne and wear and all 3 have the same wording,only the last 2 ads are still on but i think its very strange! x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

mandym said:


> I have noticed that on epupz recently there have been 3 litters of pups( american cockapoos) under american cocker section one litter as in essex,one in nottingham and now one in tyne and wear and all 3 have the same wording,only the last 2 ads are still on but i think its very strange! x


When I was looking for a pup there were a lot of puppy farms who were advertising all sorts of breeds of pup in several different regions. When you ring them they tell you that you are welcome to visit but they are currently somewhere really remote like the Scottish Islands and that the puppy will be shipped to your home. That's what these ads sound like to me.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

we came across a few strange ads when we we're looking for Flossy, same sort of thing with the same ads but diff address, and the one wouldnt let us visit but would sent the dog and we pay the cost.and he had to give the dogs away because his daughter had just passed away and the pups were hers, 2nd ad the same story except this time it was the wife that had passed away !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Something not right with those ads Mandy .... I must admit it must be a puppy browsing day for us all .. I was just browsing Breeders Online ... I like to have a look now and again ...

JoJo loves looking at cockapoos to make her smile xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

mandym said:


> I have noticed that on epupz recently there have been 3 litters of pups( american cockapoos) under american cocker section one litter as in essex,one in nottingham and now one in tyne and wear and all 3 have the same wording,only the last 2 ads are still on but i think its very strange! x


Probably puppy scammers Mandy or people who are acting as middle men in that they sell puppy farm dogs on for the puppy farmers making it look like they bred them at home.

People have to be sooo careful. Some nasty peeps out there


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Had a look at the advert for Tyne and Wear this is a residential area so anyone would know if it was a scam straight away as it looks like a home breeder so mother would be with litter if not walk away.
Until now there was only 3 Cockapoo breeders in the North East with 1 litter per year, but this month there is a sudden increase in adds, sadly could be a lot of people out to make money, hope I am wrong.
As it turned out we were Lucky to get Rosie from 1 of the 3 breeders as she has a excellent reputation among the dog eventing community.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

they are scams report them to many out there janice x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

jaimia said:


> we came across a few strange ads when we we're looking for Flossy, same sort of thing with the same ads but diff address, and the one wouldnt let us visit but would sent the dog and we pay the cost.and he had to give the dogs away because his daughter had just passed away and the pups were hers, 2nd ad the same story except this time it was the wife that had passed away !


I had exactly that rubbish a couple of years ago when we were looking for a cockapoo - same sob story - this one was his daughter who had died and the pup lived in Kirkwall in the Orkneys supposedly. It is frightening to think people are conned into paying good money because of this sort of scam.


----------

